# Reminder concerning this area of spiritual forum



## Ronnie T

This area is not a "Hands-off" area.
In this area anyone, anyone can join any discussion with whatever their point of view is.
It is not a Christian-only section.
It is not a Religious-only section.

If you open a subject here anyone can comment with whatever they have on their mind in regard to the subject matter.

*The Christianity & Judaism forum *(area) is a Hands-off area.
It was originally setup several months ago to provide an area for Christians and/or Jews to discuss their beliefs in the Almighty God.

If you have a thread here in this forum that you would like moved to the Christian & Judaism forum send a PM and myself or Bro Harris will move it for you.  Otherwise, unless someone breaks a GON rule, they have a right to post here in the Spiritual discussion forum.


----------

